# Martin/Rytera Bows



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I haven't heard of any limb problems. I'm sure they have had some but so have all companies. I wouldn't worry about the limbs one bit. I know lots of guys that have them and like them alot. Mostly personnel prferrence


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

Hey, I'm in Lethbridge. There are a lot of people in the area that are now shooting these bows. Fantastic bows. I use the nemesis for target and did use it for hunting this year. It's a great bow. Also have the alien x and am going to try the seeker. There is a fellow here in town who sells them. The limbs are good limbs. The only thing that poops up now and then is that there is a creak noise that comes out of the limb pockets because the pin is too long. It's a quick fix, although it shouldn't have to be. Great range on these bows wiht the adjustable draw length and the poundage going from 45-60, or 55-70. I highly recommend the bows. The guy that sells them shoots at 27.5"so he could give you some information that would be close to what you are shooting. Shoot me a pm if you want more info. I am gone for the week but will try to get back to you soon. Do a search on these bows. There are a lot of great comments.
terry


----------



## ks_coh (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey Strayarrow, what is the quick fix on the creak noise. My Nemesis just seems to creak on the first pull only.

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

I shoot the Onza III for hunting and a Rytera Alien Z for 3D..awesome bows...great customer service and the best of all, very well priced.

In 5 years of pounding my Martin/Rytera bows, I've never had a limb problem.

Serge


----------



## Blackbear74 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I'll have to try one out if I can.


----------

